# Migrating to kernel 2.6

## jlanza

Does anyone have a good guide of moving from the 2.4 to 2.6 kernel?  My specific concerns are with my sound card (audigy gamer emu10k1).  I have no real good idea of how to set up alsa which i know is required in 2.6.

----------

## Pink

Try the 'moving from 2.4 to 2.6 guide' in Tips 'n' tricks.

moving from 2.4 to 2.6 guide

Not being rude but please search before asking such a question.

----------

## psyqil

Alsa won't change much, select your driver in the kernel instaed of emerging alsa-drivers, the rest still applies, /etc/init.d/alsasound will still work.

----------

## paranerd

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Not being rude but please search before asking such a question.

 

I don't think you were being rude. And please don't think that I am trying to be. 

But I just finished a 25 minute search for this doc myself. I don't know where I went wrong in my search but I was on the main gentoo page, in the doc pages, the kernel guide, the gen kernel guide, the main forum page,  the tips and tricks forum page, the kernel forum page. I tried a plethora of searches. It began to feel like I was searching the IBM site where every search brings up hundreds of useless hits.

Somehow I can't imagine that the docs for upgrading 2.4 to 2.6 aren't stickied somewhere. But I couldn't find them. And it's not like I haven't installed gentoo on several machines, or haven't compiled more than a handful of kernels before.

What I'm trying to say is that this doc wasn't easy for me to find either.

----------

